# Best way to switch between different Roms?



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

What's the best way to switch between different roms?
I read about Boot manager app that supports several Rom slots and allows for easy switching. Can anyone confirm it works on D2G?
Also, is CWM recovery required for flashing nandroid backups? Any way to flash them in if only stock bootloader and recovery are available?
And does a nandroid backup contain the custom bootmenu and recovery that were installed?

Last time I wanted to do a full rom backup I used Rom manager (I was on Galnet MIUI), but the phone restarted and reverted to what looked like regular MIUI with all my data gone.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Works great on D2G. Its a memory hog on your sdcard though.

Yes it is, no other way to do it.

It _*should*_ because all of that is in /system.

would recommend doing your backups manually in CWR instead of RM. I've had problems in the past with it corrupting, generating md5's wrong, etc.


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

I recommend using CWR as opposed to Rom Manager. The only advantage of Rom Manager is that everything is automated and you don't have to worry about manually doing everything. However, CWR is very simple to use and the menu options make sense; it is very easy to navigate. And for all the times I've had Rom Manager fail to completely download or randomly wipe things on my phone, I don't think it is worth the trouble.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Works great on D2G. Its a memory hog on your sdcard though.
> 
> would recommend doing your backups manually in CWR instead of RM. I've had problems in the past with it corrupting, generating md5's wrong, etc.


This. i love Boot Manager, but it takes up a TON of SD card space and I'm not sure they got it working with ICS roms yet. I try to backup and install from CWR, rather than RM, because I too have had some md5 issues (though I think that was because I didn't have the 2nd-init recovery flashed). Saving backups is a lot easier (for me), than using bootmanager, because BM lags some roms (like Liberty), even if I have my sd tweaked.


----------

